# Wonderful Whites



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

*WHITE rabbits!*


----------



## Aina (Apr 27, 2007)

Ronnie.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 27, 2007)

Oberon, New Zealand White and Sexy Beast extraordinaire!


----------



## katt (Apr 27, 2007)

this is a cool idea!

but i have no white bunnies. . .

oh wait! there is zooka. . . she is mostly white!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 27, 2007)

Buttercup

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

This is Cloud at 12 days old. He's a REW.




[align=left]This is Pogo and Polo doing, as usual, everything together. They are BEWs.[/align]




[align=left]The bun on the left is Boofa (a REW)with Cloud.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]This is the late Boofa sitting tall and proud.[/align]


----------



## Echo (Apr 28, 2007)

Captain &lt;3








Pippin:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

Pebble


----------



## Elina. (Apr 30, 2007)

Sonic










Night Light


----------



## babybabbit (May 1, 2007)

this is tallullah who is mostly white


----------



## ChandieLee (May 1, 2007)

Bunny Belle


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (May 1, 2007)

Here is my rew mini rex buck, i got him at the michigan state fair last year........still can't figure out a name for him.


----------



## India (May 2, 2007)

I absolutly love white Rabbits, I think i willget a white rabbit when one of mine goes. Most white rabbits seem to bealbinos, can you get pure white rabbits without pink eyes.


----------



## babybabbit (May 2, 2007)

since last year!ouch, no name!!double ouch

we've ot lots of donated names for our lil ones so i could giv u a couple
howz about arthur, or otto

babyb


----------



## naturestee (May 2, 2007)

India, there are some breeds that have the colorBlue Eyed White. ChandieLee's bunny is a blue-eyedwhite. The red in the center is just from the camera flash.

Although I actually like the red eyes of the albinos. They'rereally lovely once you're used to seeing them. Oberon's redeyes are so expressive! Plus there's tons of red eyed whitesin shelters and rescues, because people seem to not like them as much.


----------



## Shawn (May 7, 2007)

SNOWY!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 7, 2007)

Shawn I can't see your pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Shawn (May 7, 2007)

no probs i will attatch them seperately, this is Snowy:


----------



## Shawn (May 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 6, 2007)

My beautiful white bunny is coming home the day after tomorrow, I'm so excited. I can't wait to post pics!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2007)

:weee: Oooo, you're getting a whitie? Big? Little? What color eyes? What's her personality like? Did Floppy pick her out?

Inquiring minds want to know!!! I'm hoping for a lady New Zealand for Oberon to "flirt" with.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 7, 2007)

Well then I have good news! She is a (est) 1yo New Zeland with beautiful red eyes, and big pink ears. I adopted her from the shelter, she was brought in as a stray but is very mellow and friendly. Unfortunately he didn't pick her out. I just couldn't resist, she is too cute. I'm hoping they like each other or at the very least don't hate each other. In a few weeks when we start introducing them I'll have to start a bonding blog. 

Oberon is so handsome. I was showing my daughter the pics of him on this thread to show her what we are tenatively refering to as "girl bunny" looks like. They could be twins. 

I will post good pictures when I get home tomorrow, here are the ones I have from the shelter and they just don't do her justice. The shelter dubbed her Thumper because of her big feet, but I've been thinking of naming her Ruby, or something to do with her eyes. After I get some better pics I'll be looking for suggestions...


----------



## naturestee (Oct 8, 2007)

Oberon here! I'm coming, baby!






Thumper? No way are you a Thumper! Is Gorgeous a name? How about My Queen?
:bow


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 9, 2007)

The bunny formerly known as Thumper is home! She came home last night. Here are a few shots of her in her cage. She is getting used to new surroundings and healing from surgery so I want to give her a few days before I let her out to explore a bit.She was too big for the castle, so I lifted it up with clips on the cage and hung fabric over that corner so she could have a private hidey space. 

Then I bugged her in it...


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 11, 2007)

She seems to be feeling a bit better now, and more social. Though still a little camera shy.
















Yesterday Floppy came upstairs to see her.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 14, 2007)

My two beautiful girls

Strawberry...













Raspberry...











And a younger Raspberry...






I wish they were both still here with me



I still have Wally,Zak and Josie to post yet,i cannot leave them out

cheryl


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

sarafina (and chester)


----------



## BSAR (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is Ray. The only white bunny I have ever had! (So far anyway)


----------



## Xila (Jun 26, 2008)

Gack! How do you keep your babies so CLEAN? They're all mesmorizingly white. :shock:

Anyway, Here's Prince BunBun... Not so mesmorizingly white. 






With blue eyes! =D





~Xila


----------



## Jenk (Jun 29, 2008)

By chance, is Ray named after a certain video game? Just curious. 

He is a mega-cutie; I'm adding him to my bunny-nab list. :biggrin2:

*BSAR wrote: *


> Here is Ray. The only white bunny I have ever had! (So far anyway)


----------



## lazenbystud (Jul 4, 2008)

This is Clown , our White Belgian Hare


----------



## Illusion (Aug 30, 2008)

Jakey






Luca


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Aww! Everones bunnies are so cute!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Rusty (Sep 7, 2008)

My new white rabbit Akira!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Oberon, New Zealand White and Sexy Beast extraordinaire!




:inlove::bunny18


----------



## Hayley411 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is Luna she is not really all white she asis a Frosted pearl but she is mostley white.

At five weeks:






Six weeks:






And now 12 weeks with Sherbert:






~Hayley


----------



## maikochopstix (Nov 10, 2008)

he's mostly white....this is Dasshi at like 2 months old


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 10, 2008)

I never noticed a thread for white bunners! Let me add my Laska bun girl!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 11, 2008)

They are all so:bunnyheart beautiful .


----------



## Rusty (Nov 13, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Luca



Luca looks like Akira!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 13, 2008)

India wrote:


> can you get pure white rabbits without pink eyes.



Need I say more?:







Up to no good:


----------



## Rusty (Nov 13, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> India wrote:
> 
> 
> > can you get pure white rabbits without pink eyes.
> ...


CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! And what a daring/courageouslittle fluff ball.


----------



## EileenH (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's Gideon!|





And my Gulliver:





White bunnies Rule!


----------



## EileenH (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey wait a minute Rusty, is that a real Great Horned Owl? What the heck is going on here?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have to ask the exact same question! :shock:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

Sage: 











Ray: 











:biggrin2:Emily


----------

